# Lalvin BM 4X4



## GaDawg (Nov 15, 2016)

Has anyone used this yiest with white wine? How did it turn out?


----------



## Donz (Nov 18, 2016)

This yeast is meant for reds not white. I would choose something else.


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 31, 2017)

Lalvin BM4x4 is a blend of Lalvin yeasts that will bring out the best in both red and white wines. Unique to BM4x4, during the growth phase this yeast blend has the capacity of releasing a significant quanitity of polyphenol-reactive polysaccharides into the fermenting must.

http://www.lallemandyeast.com/company/products/lalvin-bm4x4


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 31, 2017)

I have used it in mainly reds - I really like it !


----------



## Johny99 (Jan 31, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I have used it in mainly reds - I really like it !



Me too but I ran low on my white yeasts last year so I did the Pinot Blanc with it. Fermented just fine, OK so far but the wine is still young


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 1, 2017)

Johny99 said:


> Me too but I ran low on my white yeasts last year so I did the Pinot Blanc with it. Fermented just fine, OK so far but the wine is still young



I would not worry as long as you used some yeast nutrients along the way - It was the same yeast as I used in some of my fruit wines this year


----------



## redsox1 (Feb 1, 2017)

I have made two Rieslings using BM4X4 and everyone agrees that the results are fantastic. we have noticed that it tends to bring out a lot of the tropical fruit aromas, while maintaining an even fruitiness, and acidity. I plan on doing another Riesling and possibly a Seyval Blanc this fall with it.


----------

